# A state of war in Poland 1981



## v2 (Dec 13, 2005)

It happend 24 years ago in Poland...

http://www.lo.olecko.pl/stan/ca/index.htm


----------



## evangilder (Dec 13, 2005)

I remember it well. I went to school with a lot of Polish people that often wore their Solidarnosc shirts.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 13, 2005)

I was working in Goose Bay at the time which is the first major airport on the eastern north american continent it was about 0200 and I got a call to get aerodrome up to max staffing ASAP because I think they gonna start shovelling the 130s 141s and c5s through nothing came of it though but it was all because of the Polish events it ruined a perfectly good game of cards


----------



## v2 (Dec 13, 2005)

some pics... 24 years ago...

http://wlodek.future-net.pl/Stan wojenny.htm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2005)

It almost reminds me of what it looked like on TV when the Soviet Union fell.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 13, 2005)

pbfoot said:


> I was working in Goose Bay at the time...


I was in grade 6. 

I do remember the tension though. It was all my parents could talk about.


----------



## v2 (Dec 13, 2005)

You are lucky man. For us it was realy live...


----------

